# Trijicon Sights



## Guest (Mar 14, 2006)

I'm thinking of adding Trijicon sights to my Cougar 8000F. Is this something I could do myself? or should I send the slide to Trijicon and have them do it?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

U can buy the sights and a local smith can put them on. That will probably be cheaper than sending the gun to Trijicon, although U could do that as well.

Without the proper sight pusher/sight removal tool, you will more than likely scratch the hell out of your slide.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> U can buy the sights and a local smith can put them on. That will probably be cheaper than sending the gun to Trijicon, although U could do that as well.
> 
> Without the proper sight pusher/sight removal tool, you will more than likely scratch the hell out of your slide.


I talked to a gunsmith today who came highly recommended. He said that he would only charge me $15.00 to replace my current sights with the Trijicon night sights.

I'm going that route. Plus, Trijicon will only warranty the sights if a licensed gunsmith does the work.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I did that in the late 1990s w/ some trijicons. The smith back then charged $25. So, that is a good deal.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> I did that in the late 1990s w/ some trijicons. The smith back then charged $25. So, that is a good deal.


Did you like the trijicons....?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, they were nice. Now, however, I prefer meprolights. The white circles are easier to see.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2006)

Like Shipwreck, I vastly prefer Meprolites to Trijicons. I have had both, and I have almost everything switched over to Meps. While they are pretty much equally bright in the dark, I find the Meps’ front site far easier to acquire in lighted conditions. The circle of paint around the core is much larger. Try before you buy. 

Just my .02!


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2006)

js said:


> GunCastGuy said:
> 
> 
> > Like Shipwreck, I vastly prefer Meprolites to Trijicons. I have had both, and I have almost everything switched over to Meps. While they are pretty much equally bright in the dark, I find the Meps' front site far easier to acquire in lighted conditions. The circle of paint around the core is much larger. Try before you buy.
> ...


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Is there a guns tore nearby that sells KImber 1911's? They use mepros (some do, some have black sights). Check that out.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Is there a guns tore nearby that sells KImber 1911's? They use mepros (some do, some have black sights). Check that out.


Yes, a few... I'll have to go and check them out tomorrow. I believe I saw one in the gun case at Gander Mtn. the other day. If I get a break today, I'll head that way and see if that Kimber has the Meprolite sights, or any of the guns for sale for that matter.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I really like them. They are my fav night sights.

But for range use, I like standard, bright white dots. I plan to keep stock sights on all my guns for now


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2006)

The Trijicon sights came in today, I'll head over to the gunsmith on my way to work and see if he can put them in. Just out of the package and stepping into a dark room with them, they're very bright...I can't wait to see them on my cougar. :smt071 

My oversized 92 mag release button came in on Friday (Thanks to ber275), so It's been like christmas around here for my guns... 8) 


Now, if only my backordered cougar holster would come in...


----------

